# شجرة الميلاد



## منتهى ابشارة (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة:*

*عندي اقتراح بمناسبة الكرسمس انه كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدى ينزل صورة شجرة الميلاد الي نصبها في بيته هذه السنة ونعمل مسابقة اجل شجرة وكل عام والمنتدى بالف خير:ura1:*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (13 ديسمبر 2011)

منتهى ابشارة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة:*
> 
> *عندي اقتراح بمناسبة الكرسمس انه كل عضو من اعضاء المنتدى ينزل صورة شجرة الميلاد الي نصبها في بيته هذه السنة ونعمل مسابقة اجل شجرة وكل عام والمنتدى بالف خير:ura1:*


  ينقل الى المنتدى العام


----------

